# Tic Toc Still Not Home



## powderly (15 December 2013)

Despite all of our endeavors Tic Toc has still not been found.  Please watch and share to help bring our lovely boy home. Yes he wasn't freeze marked, but please don't let this be the story. Tic Toc is the loved pony of my 5 yr old who is heartbroken. The debate on whether we should or shouldn't have freeze marked a Grey is irrelevant. Please take a look at this video and share ...
www.youtube.com/watch?v=s81aKQPVRXA


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 December 2013)

keeping fingers and toes he comes home real soon xxxx


----------



## Adopter (16 December 2013)

So very sad for you and your 5yr old, Sendinghugs and positive  vibes  that your pony is found soon.


----------



## Dobiegirl (16 December 2013)

Ive shared this at least twice a day, I cant believe no one knows where this pony is, its just heartbreaking for you and your family. He looks so much like my daughter 1st pony who lived out his life with us and was very special and  you must feel the same way about Tic Toc.

Hoping and praying he is home safe and well with you very soon.


----------



## Goldenstar (16 December 2013)

Keep calling all sales and slaughter houses don't give up all over the country a family near here had a pony stolen its years ago now they kept looking for months they contacted all sales repeatedly all slaughter houses twice a week .
The pony was dumped in a field seventy miles away and found his way home through pony club contacts ,they had made him to hot to handle.


----------



## starryeyed (16 December 2013)

I first heard about this on facebook and have been sharing the posts, I desperately hope lovely Tic Toc is found soon - how terribly cruel for someone to take him away from you and your little boy. Everything is crossed, sending huge hugs your way xxx


----------



## Janah (16 December 2013)

Shared on every FB update. Pleased do the same.


----------



## whisp&willow (16 December 2013)

Just came on to post a link but glad to see it's already here.   Really hope he's home safe and sound soon. X


----------



## Mariposa (16 December 2013)

So so sorry he's not home yet, have shared the video on twitter  - keeping everything crossed he comes home soon.


----------



## Cheiro1 (16 December 2013)

Everything crossed for you that he is home very soon.

I take it it isn't possible he somehow escaped and has got himself stuck somewhere rather than being stolen?


----------



## Dobiegirl (16 December 2013)

http://www.itv.com/news/anglia/upda...-appeal-for-sons-pony-tic-toc-to-be-returned/


According to the link he was stolen as the padlock to his field had been broken.


----------



## cambrica (16 December 2013)

Just seen the report on Anglia News. Everything crossed for you that he is returned swiftly safe and sound. xxx


----------



## Ken slack (17 December 2013)

Perhaps local horse dealers could help ,,they could spread the word ,,it's the return of tic toc that's important ,no questions asked,,,someone might say were he can be found


----------



## MadBlackLab (17 December 2013)

so sad he not been found. Someone must no something. Why do people do this especially to a young boy and an old pony


----------



## fatpiggy (18 December 2013)

MadBlackLab said:



			so sad he not been found. Someone must no something. Why do people do this especially to a young boy and an old pony
		
Click to expand...

Because they don't give a stuff about people and are obviously too thick (that's inbreeding for you) to recognise an elderly valueless pony which unfortunately was small enough to go in an ordinary van.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (18 December 2013)

Really, really hope you hear some good news in time for Christmas.


----------



## HBB (18 December 2013)

This is so sad, I have shared your information on FB. My family and friends have everything crossed for his safe return.


----------



## WelshD (18 December 2013)

Its desperately sad 

I hope all the publicity has not made the pony so too hot to handle that someone will do something silly


----------



## Alan's mum (18 December 2013)

Super article in the Daily Mail today of Tic Toc, lovely big pics of him , reward offer and number to call

Surely someone will come out of the wood work ?


----------



## Pink_Lady (18 December 2013)

Keeping everything crossed for a happy outcome and this little lad and his pony are reunited soon.  Will keep sharing on FB x


----------



## powderly (18 December 2013)

Many thanks to all of you for sharing the news , and the continual retweeting and shares on FB -we can't believe how kind everybody has been and how much little Tic Toc and Josh have touched the hearts of the public.
Hopefully being featured on ITV News, Radio One, the Daily Mail and lots of other sites will bring Tic Toc home safely. A local businessman who wants to remain anonymous has offered a further £5000 for Tic Toc's safe return, so hopefully whoever has got Tic Toc will be greedy enough to give him back- or better still someone will find him and the thief will be punished. 
We would like to thank  everyone for all their help and support - particularly Carl Hester and Charlotte Dujardin who along with Ben Maher were the first to publicise that Tic Toc was missing and definitely helped with his story being picked up by the National media. 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=s81aKQPVRXA 

Hopefully with all the publicity he will be home soon x


----------



## Pinkvboots (18 December 2013)

How lovely of someone to offer a reward, I really hope he is found soon.


----------



## Tern (18 December 2013)

How lovely of that business man - Though DM Did spell Carl Hester wrong!  I keep sharing the poster and will carry on doing so until he is found. Unfortunately this will be someone who doesn't know a thing about horses as he is of no value money wise because of age and condition, I just hope he comes home soon to get his medicine!  Hugs going out to you & Josh.


----------



## dingle12 (18 December 2013)

Really hope he is found soon, I've just seen something on twitter saying a grey pony 11hh with a blue rug on has been found. Fingers crossed its him


----------



## Pinkvboots (18 December 2013)

I so hope its hhim fingers crossed.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (18 December 2013)

I have just put it on my facebook page now


will also put on our riding association page


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (18 December 2013)

Lets make a list of sales, I will start ... copy and paste when you add one



Reading sales     
Langley sales where the Southall crowd go


----------



## Alan's mum (18 December 2013)

The most famous pony in the country at the moment is hardly going to be put through a public sales ring

I hope and pray that someone somewhere tonight is trying to decide how to return him without incriminating themselves 

The reward will bring him back home 

Big hugs to little Josh xxxxx


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (18 December 2013)

Alan's mum said:



			The most famous pony in the country at the moment is hardly going to be put through a public sales ring

I hope and pray that someone somewhere tonight is trying to decide how to return him without incriminating themselves 

The reward will bring him back home 

Big hugs to little Josh xxxxx
		
Click to expand...

You know that for a fact do you ?????????? not helpful to OP your comment.


Well maybe who ever has him doesn't view this forum  and peoples personal facebook pages are not open to general public.. 
    That is your opinion, at least I am being constructive, considering others have said contact sales and markets, maybe OP doesn't know where to phone the auctioneers.


  I think the more leads and advice where to search / look/ leave info and reward details word gets around.  We cannot be leave any stone unturned.


----------



## powderly (18 December 2013)

Thanks all for your kind comments.
Regards Horse and Pony Sales - Reading and Southall are no longer in existence. All Horse and Pony sales that are taking place or have taken place between Dec 2013 and end of Jan 2014 have been spoken to personally and have had posters sent to them , which will be or have been displayed. 
Also all abattoirs are aware and have been spoken to and details sent and any horse disposal companies that we know of have been contacted.


----------



## Adopter (18 December 2013)

Thanks for updating us, you and your son are in my thoughts, I do hope that you get the best present ever and Tic Toc home safely for Christmas.


----------



## Clare85 (18 December 2013)

Keeping everything crossed that you find Tic Toc safe and sound. Your poor little boy  very sad


----------



## popsdosh (18 December 2013)

Not sure have you seen this already.
https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1527040_654437117913034_681568138_n.jpg


----------



## hairycob (19 December 2013)

Fingers crossed for you. A dog was stolen not far from us a few weeks ago & after a massive facebook campaign he was dumped in a local country park yesterday so it does work.


----------



## ozpoz (19 December 2013)

popsdosh said:



			Not sure have you seen this already.
https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1527040_654437117913034_681568138_n.jpg

Click to expand...

Oh, I am really hoping it is Tic Toc. Any news? Every day I find myself willing you to be reunited with your pony soon.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (19 December 2013)

powderly said:



			Thanks all for your kind comments.
Regards Horse and Pony Sales - Reading and Southall are no longer in existence. All Horse and Pony sales that are taking place or have taken place between Dec 2013 and end of Jan 2014 have been spoken to personally and have had posters sent to them , which will be or have been displayed. 
Also all abattoirs are aware and have been spoken to and details sent and any horse disposal companies that we know of have been contacted.
		
Click to expand...


First  Bravo for all you have done.


I said Southall not there I used to go weekly  the dealers moved to Langley  a informal one just buying direct through dealer no auctioneer. I have been to it sort of place things can slip through Maybe members around Slough and Langley could check up on it its in a field near Bath Road..


----------



## seaofdreams (19 December 2013)

Leviathan said:



			First  Bravo for all you have done.


I said Southall not there I used to go weekly  the dealers moved to Langley  a informal one just buying direct through dealer no auctioneer. I have been to it sort of place things can slip through Maybe members around Slough and Langley could check up on it its in a field near Bath Road..

Click to expand...

I'm in Slough although not Langley side, but I'm willing to look if you would like.


----------



## Doormouse (19 December 2013)

Just seen a post on facebook but have no idea how to get it on here.

The Society of Welfare of horses have just found a small grey pony in Brockwier wandering along the road. Please call Sue on 01291 680144. Really hoping someone sees this.


----------



## MudMudGloriousMud (19 December 2013)

I just thought it might be worth pointing out that TicToc may have been clipped, had his mane pulled (or even hogged) and had his appearance changed. 
If anyone is good with those picture changing sites, it might be an idea to do a 'photo-fit' of this little guy clipped etc.

Hoping that the little guy is found soon!


----------



## Highlands (19 December 2013)

Fingers crossed still, been two weeks


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (19 December 2013)

seaofdreams said:



			I'm in Slough although not Langley side, but I'm willing to look if you would like.
		
Click to expand...

gr8  I cannot remember how to get there but it was def off the bath road.



Ok good old google I followed it from where I started and eventually found my journey.  I turned left from market lane at the lights  onto  Parlaunt rd

then 100 yards down on the left metal gates go into there.  That is where it was /is on a Wednesday


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (19 December 2013)

seaofdreams said:



			I'm in Slough although not Langley side, but I'm willing to look if you would like.
		
Click to expand...

gr8  I cannot remember how to get there but it was def off the bath road.



Ok good old google I followed it from where I started and eventually found my journey.  I turned left from market lane at the lights  onto  Parlaunt rd

then 100 yards down on the left metal gates go into there.  That is where it was /is on a Wednesday

If you do go  look out for the the Gypsy cob missing as there are often horses matching him there For those who doubted the Lngley sales.  Its wroth keeping an eye on horses here.
















you can just make out the sign.......... langley horse market and sale


----------



## nickslynn (19 December 2013)

I keep checking in hoping for some good news. While racing today, I had another idea of how to inform more people about Tic Toc, would it be worth contacting racecourses asking if they could put Tic Toc`s missing poster ( or youtube video) up on their big screens, From my exsperiance with racecourses some are helpful and some not, but for the sake off a few more emails maybe worth a try? Also any other sporting events that use big screens.
Below list of fixtures this side of xmas.. 
Friday	20/12/2013	Ascot	Afternoon
Friday	20/12/2013	SOUTHWELL (AWT)	Afternoon
Friday	20/12/2013	Uttoxeter	Afternoon
Friday	20/12/2013	WOLVERHAMPTON (AWT)	Twilight
Saturday	21/12/2013	Ascot	Afternoon
Saturday	21/12/2013	Haydock Park	Afternoon
Saturday	21/12/2013	LINGFIELD PARK (AWT)	Afternoon
Saturday	21/12/2013	Newcastle	Afternoon
Sunday	22/12/2013	Bangor-On-Dee	Afternoon
Sunday	22/12/2013	Lingfield Park	Afternoon


----------



## MyBoyChe (20 December 2013)

Any chance of Olympia doing something to help.  Could someone get a poster to them or ask if they could do some sort of announcement at the start of each session?


----------



## OrangePepper (21 December 2013)

I would strongly suggest getting reward posters put up at every travellers camp.


----------



## HappyHooves (21 December 2013)

MyBoyChe said:



			Any chance of Olympia doing something to help.  Could someone get a poster to them or ask if they could do some sort of announcement at the start of each session?
		
Click to expand...

How about a little TIC TOC chanting in a quiet moment like the interval perhaps? Not suggesting a riot or uprising though! Were T-shirts printed or leaflets handed out?


----------



## Neburu (21 December 2013)

Can everyone remember back in 2008 when that text went round everyone, everywhere about the '3 coloured horses stolen'?? It was a hoax but maybe start a chain mail about him, through text?


----------



## popsdosh (21 December 2013)

OrangePepper said:



			I would strongly suggest getting reward posters put up at every travellers camp.
		
Click to expand...

with respect it would be the worst move ever! feelers have been put out in the travelling community through some helpful members.


----------



## DebbieCG (21 December 2013)

popsdosh said:



			with respect it would be the worst move ever! feelers have been put out in the travelling community through some helpful members.
		
Click to expand...

May I ask how do you know this for certain or why do you think this?


----------



## Adopter (22 December 2013)

I keep hoping I will log on and read that Tic Toc has been found and is safe,

There were posts earlier in the week about a small  grey pony found in a blue rug, I hope this was  a genuine find and not a troll or cruel hoax.


----------



## popsdosh (22 December 2013)

DebbieCG said:



			May I ask how do you know this for certain or why do you think this?
		
Click to expand...

word has been put around the travelling community ,thats all I will say. If you put to much pressure on it will not help the outcome with them


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (22 December 2013)

Clare Balding has just mentioned Tic Toc on her sunday Morning program


----------



## Cheiro1 (23 December 2013)

Did we get any news on whether the small grey pony was Tic Toc?


----------



## Jenna1406 (23 December 2013)

Any more news on Tic Toc??  I keep sharing things on my facebook but I am in inverness, so hope its made a difference


----------



## starryeyed (23 December 2013)

^ No news yet on any of the pages  Everything still firmly crossed x


----------



## MadBlackLab (23 December 2013)

I just hoping that this pony is returned for Christmas. The smile on that little boys face would be priceless


----------



## Tiffany (23 December 2013)

What about the pony that's been found, was that genuine?


----------



## Adopter (23 December 2013)

Tiffany said:



			What about the pony that's been found, was that genuine?
		
Click to expand...

I asked the same question azcouple of days ago, but there has been no reply from OP.Do hope it was not an unkind joke, however I don't think that Clare Balding would appeal yesterday on the radio if he had been found.


----------



## HappyHooves (24 December 2013)

No alas not yet found. You can keep up to speed on Fb  https://www.facebook.com/groups/631652583565715/636995036364803/?notif_t=group_comment_reply


----------



## WillTingle (25 December 2013)

Sorry, long shot i know, but legs look clipped, and as mentioned above, "mare" could be a mislead / typo. alloso looks bigger than the advertised 9hh to me when compared to the kid, so am listing just in case...

http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/88167


----------



## popsdosh (25 December 2013)

WillTingle said:



			Sorry, long shot i know, but legs look clipped, and as mentioned above, "mare" could be a mislead / typo. alloso looks bigger than the advertised 9hh to me when compared to the kid, so am listing just in case...

Come on please get real dont turn everybody trying to sell a grey pony into a potential criminal!!!
Every nosey vigilanty in the area will be going to have a look for the wrong reason .Post like that are totally out of order in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## buddy's mummy (30 December 2013)

WillTingle said:



			Sorry, long shot i know, but legs look clipped, and as mentioned above, "mare" could be a mislead / typo. alloso looks bigger than the advertised 9hh to me when compared to the kid, so am listing just in case...

http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/88167

Click to expand...

looks nothing like tic toc


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (30 December 2013)

not religious, but lets pray for Tic Toc...............


----------



## HappyHooves (30 December 2013)

Whilst its helpful that people are still checking ads etc for any 'little grey pony' it would be worth checking the details that are specific to TicToc on the document (download) pinned at the top of this page...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/631652583565715/636995036364803/?notif_t=group_comment_reply

You will see that the speckled muzzle, and all 4 hooves black are worth looking for in any ad. Also bear in mind that photos with a 'summer trees in full leaf' background are very unlikely to be of TicToc!


----------



## Toffee_monster (30 December 2013)

That shetland advert on horsequest has been advertised for a couple of months now and is a friend of a friend


----------

